# Alternate ways of getting line out farther



## Sidney (Aug 26, 2003)

I was just wondering if anyone has tried anything to get their line out further when you are surf fishing other that just casting. 
Using a water ballon launcher, remote controled boat or anything else that anyone has tried or had any success with.
Trying to come up with something that will let me get the line out farther even past the breaker.
Do most of my fishing around the outer banks in NC.
Thanks


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Water balloon launcher now that is the ticket. Even better how about an old fashioned potatoe launcher! Really though something like that would be worth trying.


----------



## JerryB (May 15, 2003)

you should try one of these: 

http://www.atbeach.com/punkinchunkin/gallery.html

cheers


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

*Ha!*

Now I bet you could get it out more that 1000 ft with one of those bad boys!


----------



## longcaster (Oct 3, 2000)

*Official Welcome*

Hi "Sidney",

At this time I would like to "Officially Welcome" you to the "Distance Casting" forum.


----------



## jedi_angler (Jul 5, 2003)

*One alternative*

I've started working on one of these in my backyard. The heck with getting to 300' one inch at a time....

http://www.trebuchet.com/


----------



## Billr (May 26, 2002)

that punkin chuckin is getting to be something. it's not too far from [8-9mi.] from my house. the crowds are getting bigger all the time. they're hitting over 4000 feet and still getting better.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Shoot casting that far might get you a Blue Marlin in these parts of the water!


----------



## WarMachine (Mar 7, 2003)

*Trebuchet*

Hey Jedi,


My dad is in the process fo trying to build one to use for casting. He has this idea that with one of these he can get to the center of the bay. Its a work in progress but im hoping he can actually do it. Ill give you some updates as he progresses in this venture.........Tight Lines.



MC


----------



## INDIO (Jul 10, 2002)

look at the breakaway site, unders nicks tips ..

just my .02 worth ..


----------



## Ralph (Aug 1, 2002)

*obx trip?*

dwight, how was your trip to obx?

ralph


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

I had read in an old SWS that someone tried using a homemade rocket launcher and nearly blew his hand off. I think I'll stick with using the old fashion way.


----------



## INDIO (Jul 10, 2002)

hi ralph,

weather was great. fishing was not so great.
the water temp is sooo cold.i think one day the water was 68 and the the next day 55.
i did some pier fishing and just about everybody was catching
small stuff.i saw one person catch nice puppy drum.
i,ve got to admit i'm doing better up here. 
i'm sure it will get better there in the next few months .
hopefully i will see you guys on the field this weekend.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

I remember a suggestion that THE PIER RAT made a couple of years back.tie a ballon to a LifeSaver that is also tied to a leader and some bait.Let the ballon drift out with the current-Boom you will be out,hoping the life saver doesn't melt too soon.Soon as the life saver melts your live bait should be out.


Did yall read that article in this month's Fiel And Stream regarding Skishing(Ski Fishing)?

This guy dons a full wetsuit and swims about 200 yards out inthe [email protected] NIGHT!This guy has some courages NUTS!
Well I don't know if I can compete with that dude.I think I will stick to wading,waist high and casting my 200 yards.....


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Yes balloons work well! I use them when I fish for trophy largemouth in FL. Tie a balloon on about 4 to 5 ft from hook. Put large shiner on the hook and give a little toss out. The shiner does all the work! Wind helps it too. Plus you can easily see your balloon when it is very far out. I have even had large bass come up and eat shiner along with my balloon. It is some real adrenalin type fishing!


----------



## Connman (Apr 14, 2001)

Bill , where is this field that can accomodate a 4000' toss ,did you know sportscast is looking for additional casting sites .


----------



## Ralph (Aug 1, 2002)

*okeechobee*

fl-man, can you say lake okeechobee!

ralph


----------



## shanew (Aug 23, 2003)

We have a local guy they call sling shot bob or somthing and in the back of his pick-up is a big slingshot , a boat winch , and a bucket . You pull off however much line you want and wrap it around the bucket . Then stick you sinker and hook into the sling shot and crank the boat winch untill the sling is back then hit the release. He can put a sinker within a few feet anywhere you ask. He has been doing this for 20 years and will do it for anybody that asks nice.


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

Baloons and bags and potato launchers are illegal on the obx don't get caught its federal land .......JAM


----------



## Led (Feb 1, 2001)

What about a Kite if the wind is behind you.

Led.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Hey Jam a lot of states are like that cause kids use those as weapons and inexperienced handlers can get seriously hurt. They are pretty fun though.


----------



## PlankCaster (Oct 22, 2001)

Shanew,
Would that be stuergon fishing from the Boneville(?) damm? Saw an article on that in Field and Stream. Almost wet myself, like pier fishing for cobes but in freshwater! 
Tight lines and popped riggers


----------



## shanew (Aug 23, 2003)

Yep thats at the parking lot below bonnaville dam. Great sturgeon fishing if you can keep the peelers off!


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

We kayak baits out 300 to 400 yrds out using a shimano tld 25 and a boat rod from the point on the obx..... works for us for the big sharks ie bulls, hammerheads .... JAM


----------



## terpfan (May 30, 2002)

why not just fish on the kayak, or would shark drag you in to the water??


----------



## terpfan (May 30, 2002)

actually if it was big shark, it might just attack the kayak.


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

Last year a good friend of mine Justin was yaking out bait half way between the point and the island that use to be there when a big creature turned the yak over. Bumped him and moved on. He swears it was a big cobia but it could have been the man in the grey suit....... JAM

Do fish lures off the yak but when we put out a 5lb head with 16oz's of weight with a TLD 25, I want to be on land when whatever hits that. If you were in a yak see ya in Bermuda..... JAM:jawdrop:


----------



## westcoaster (Aug 27, 2003)

Golf fishing... .. yep.. golf fishing..


http://linedrive.freeyellow.com/linedrive.htm



Personally, I think it's very risky because if your bail snaps shut, or your freespool locks, then you have a golf ball that might really hurt you or the people beside you.

I'd feel better doing it like a previous post mentioned, using a 5 gallon pail as a giant spinning spool... no chance of hang up there..


----------



## Drum Bum (Jan 12, 2004)

checkout the crazy launcher from the sixties on ebay, surf fishing topic. Whats that about? Drum Bum


----------



## nmb surffisher (Mar 3, 2004)

long boards and large nuts.

big bait=big fish


----------



## longcaster (Oct 3, 2000)

*Official Welcome*

Hi "nmb surffisher",

At this time I would like to "Officially Welcome" you to the "Distance Casting" forum.


----------



## mistwist (Mar 29, 2004)

Hmm, I am beginning to think, radio control helicopter and some kind of breakawy set up.... maybe a 3 ft long fuse, in a plastic tube, fire cracker fuse, a lil slower burning tho, knotted around a 12 inch piece of mono with a swivel on either end....hook the swivel into the same snap as your sinker.... get it out there where ya want it, wait for the fuse to burn through the string.... voila, your where you want to be, exactly...LOL


and I thought fishing was going to keep me out of trouble....LOL

Mistwist


----------



## mistwist (Mar 29, 2004)

Hmm, I am beginning to think, radio control helicopter and some kind of breakawy set up.... maybe a 3 ft long fuse, in a plastic tube, fire cracker fuse, a lil slower burning tho, knotted around a 12 inch piece of mono with a swivel on either end....hook the swivel into the same snap as your sinker.... get it out there where ya want it, wait for the fuse to burn through the string.... voila, your where you want to be, exactly...LOL


and I thought fishing was going to keep me out of trouble....LOL

Mistwist


----------



## Wrong Way (May 29, 2003)

Cool topic back from the grave. That helicopter idea is just nuts. RC helicopters run in the thousands and totally not worth risk sinking in the depths of the sea. Way back when, I saw a fishing show where these guys were on a boat fishing for catfish near a dam. There were limits on now close you can get so what these guys did was rig an RC boat to deliver and drop the bait at the dam wall. It was pretty cool and they ended up with some monster catfish. 

If you have some extra cash laying around, get yourself a 3' deep-V electric RC boat and a good radio. With good electronics you can get your bait out there 1/4 mile on a clear day.


----------



## mistwist (Mar 29, 2004)

Yea but dad has an RC copter, not a boat...LOL 

The radio was the most expensive part, then servos etc. It has already taken a "dip", Dad thought a good place to "learn" was the sand bars on cape cod where the tide goes out a mile, had to replace servos and do a some..... "remodeling", but overall it faired pretty well, not as bad as you would think. 

Sinkin it, well he might get just a lil irratated with that... but really it is no stupider than him not realizing the light on the charger was not lit and then lossing a brandy new plane into a swamp because the radio went dead... now that I think about it, me volunteering to go look for it might have been the stupid part....LOL

You'd never know the 2 of us are adults would ya....


----------



## longcaster (Oct 3, 2000)

*Official Welcome*

Hi "mistwist",

At this time I would like to "Officially Welcome" you to the "Distance Casting" forum.


----------



## OL Bluesguy (Mar 3, 2004)

A while ago I saw a program where two guys were fishing for large catfish near a dam that had restrictions as to how close you could get to the dam in your boat.
What they did was build a radio controlled boat with the bottom half of a troling motor for power.
the boat looked at least three feet long and carried a deep cycle battery.
they had some sort of hooks that they put there lines in that were radio controled to open and drop their lins in .
They just hooked up their baited lines drove the boat out with their bales open ,and dropped in the line in.
then they just drove the little boat back to their boat.
worked like a charm.
OBG


----------



## Don B (Jul 28, 2001)

*Slider*

The following url may be of interest

(remove the quotes)

"http://floridasurffishing.net/forum/dcboard.php?az=show_mesg&forum=100&topic_id=11265&mesg_id=11265&page="


----------



## longcaster (Oct 3, 2000)

*Official Welcome*

Hi "OL Bluesguy",

At this time I would like to "Officially Welcome" you to the "Distance Casting" forum.


----------

